
ClickLock: A Mac menu bar app that locks your screen with just one click - marcosmr
https://www.clicklock.xyz/
======
lcnmrn
System Preferences > Mission Control > Hot Corners... > Lock Screen

or System Preferences > Keyboard > Shortcuts > App Shortcuts > Lock Screen
(Cmd+Shift+L)

or Add Lock Screen to Touch Bar.

